# Pit/Lab mix with lots of itchy bumps on her back



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Mya has a bunch of itchy red bumps on her back and base of tail and she's been chewing them until they open and scab over. I just recently shaved the area down and started treating it with Sulfodene that I picked up and it seems to be helping, although I think its just the taste of the stuff that is making her not chew them.

This is before I shaved her down and you can see the hair loss.

f7 by BlazerChick, on Flickr

And these are after, sorry for the quality I can't find the actual camera so I've been using my phone.

1f by BlazerChick, on Flickr

20 by BlazerChick, on Flickr

I'm just scared to death that its Mange. It doesn't seem to be spreading. And we haven't seen any fleas on her. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

First, what are you feeding her?? Could be allergies from either environment or food. Could be a staff infection, hot spots, pyoderma. Have you had the vet look at it?

Here is a great thread from one of the moderators on here
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html
Here is also a thread to determine if you are feeding her a quality food
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it just me or is she having hairloss around her ears as well?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

looks like hot spot, and the hair is missing in what we call "the flea triangle" meaning above the rump, almost ways it is fleas when they chew there. i would start her benadryl and get her come comfortis a once a month flea pill we use for flea allergic pets. works wonders on my lucy if i am so much as 1 day late with it though she tears herself up again


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

We started out feeding her Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy and had no problems. then the hubby got Kibbles N Bits and once that started to get low we started noticing her itching a lot. So we went to Petsmart and asked one of the associates what it could be and the first thing she said was food allergies. So we got the Nutro Max again and she's been back on it for about a week. I had a Pit/Husky mix who couldn't eat anything but Authority because she was so allergic to everything.

She got Parvo a couple weeks before we noticed the itching and the bumps. So she had a low immune system when it started, so I guess it could very well be some sort of infection as well. If its not looking better this weekend then I'm going to make a Vet appointment.

As for the hair loss around the ears, I think its just the picture. The sun makes her hair change color lol. And I just looked at her ears and they looked fine. She's really bad at growing hair back, she was spayed about a month and a half ago and her hair still hasn't grown back.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> We started out feeding her Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy and had no problems. then the hubby got Kibbles N Bits and once that started to get low we started noticing her itching a lot. So we went to Petsmart and asked one of the associates what it could be and the first thing she said was food allergies. So we got the Nutro Max again and she's been back on it for about a week. I had a Pit/Husky mix who couldn't eat anything but Authority because she was so allergic to everything.
> 
> She got Parvo a couple weeks before we noticed the itching and the bumps. So she had a low immune system when it started, so I guess it could very well be some sort of infection as well. If its not looking better this weekend then I'm going to make a Vet appointment.
> 
> As for the hair loss around the ears, I think its just the picture. The sun makes her hair change color lol. And I just looked at her ears and they looked fine. She's really bad at growing hair back, she was spayed about a month and a half ago and her hair still hasn't grown back.


Nutro isn't a very good food and there are far more better. Try grain free and if money is an issue try taste of the wild. It's an all lifestage food that you can even feed the new pup.
I have a girl who just got over Demodectic mange after going through her first heat cycle. I put her on some high potency vitamins from Nu-stock to help boost her immune system. I would not only get them on better food but try a vitamin supplement for immunity. She may also benefit from adding plain organic yogurt and some fish oil for extra omega 3 for her coat. Also, get her off large breed food...pit bulls are not a large breed dog nor are labs for the most part. Large breeds are more Rottweilers, mastiffs, saint bernards, great danes, etc. Put her on a regular dog food  I think you would also benefit from using Nu-stock ointment. This stuff is amazing and it help with all kinds of skin issues. It helped my girl with the mange and hair re-growth.
http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

If it turns out to be a food allergy we will get a higher quality food. We just stocked up on the Nutro so I really hope its not a food allergy. Its gonna take the Puppy a long time to eat two bags of food lol.

The reason we got Large Breed Puppy is because it says it is for dogs who will grow to be 50lbs and bigger, and she's already ~40lbs at 8 months and when we got her she was a starving stray so she had a lot of weight to make up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks like flea bite dermatitis to me!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I just found a couple fleas on the new pup... but can't find a single one on Mya. I think we are going to give her a Dawn soap bath and see if I can spot any dead fleas coming off her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And she probably got a secondary infection (staph) from scratching. You said you haven't seen any fleas on her but have you treated her for fleas? All it takes is one bit to cause a serious reaction like this I have a dog who is very allergic to fleas and she lost hair in the same place when I first got her she had no hair on her back and rump and lot's of bumps.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I have a different take on this.

Has this dog had any flea and tick meds that go down the back and the base of the tail? It really looks like a reaction to something like advantix or some other meds for flea and tick. If she did not have any flea and tick meds I think I would still treat it the same way.

I do not think it is food allergies because if she tolerated Nutro which is a grain diet with no issues the change to kibble in bits is a coincidence. I do agree you can find better foods than Nutro and kibble in bits is just crap.

This is how I would treat this, bathe the dog in dawn dish soap to remove oil and dirt. It really looks like a staff infection or bacterial infection, it does not look like mange. I would put the dog on antibiotics like Cephalexin for at least a week maybe 2 since it is pretty bad. It could have been started by an allergy and then got infected so you can give benadryl for a week with the antibiotics to help. For the growth of the hair you can try Nustock but I would just see how the benadryl and antibiotics work for now. That thread the bluenose Bella posted called Tempest allergy diary has what benadryl doses to give.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That looks like flea bite dermatitis to me!


That is my second guess


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, I gave them both a dawn bath last night and then followed with a little oatmeal flea and tick shampoo to re-moisturize. Mya has never been treated with Flea oil because we haven't had an issue until now and I'm assuming its because of the super hot weather. She's an inside dog and only goes outside to pee and apparently they took advantage of the fact she was coming back inside to nice cool... well sort of... this trailer sucks with staying cold lol.

I'm gonna have my husband stop by a petstore on the way home and pick up some flea pills and then Walgreens and some Benadryl pills. Can I get the Cephlalexin at Tractor Supply or even a drug store? I know I've got a couple Antibiotics of something left over from her stint with Parvo, but I don't know what kind and where they are. My little one likes to play with them lol. I've got some sort of Pnd Solution that she came with that is supposed to help with hair growth... but I'm not sure if it actually works.

Just found a thing of Sucralfate... but I don't think that's a antibiotic.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is something you normally can get online but you can check around your town.
Here is where you can order it from
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/15894-must-have-meds-dogs-owners.html


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright, I'll tell the hubby to look for the Ceph. Hopefully he gets off work before everything closes. If he can't find it I'll order it online. I don't mind sending him on a wild goose chase.

It almost looks better today, of course it could just be my brain tricking me. I think the puppy has been distracting her enough so she hasn't been chewing as much so its not red anymore.

EDIT: Hubby got Sergeant Flea Oil instead of the pills that I told him. But I just gave her two Benadryl Tablets. Thanks for all the input. I really hope this works for her. The missing patch of hair just looks horrible.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i would def start her on the ceph and benadryl asap, and get comnfortis, i swear by it!!! if this is a recation to fleas it will save you alot of heartach no other flea med compairs


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

We've started her on Benadryl and it seems to be helping, hard to tell after 2 days lol. Anyone have some pointers on the best way to give it to the dog? I tried putting it in a treat but she figured it out, tomorrow I'm going to put it in with her food and see if that works. I don't like forcing her to take it lol. I'm thinking about ordering the Ceph since the odds of finding it local are pretty low.

I just took these a couple minutes ago

3d by BlazerChick, on Flickr

3c by BlazerChick, on Flickr


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just open my dogs mouth and put it down there throat  I have also bought those natural balance meat rolls and cut a thick piece, stuck in the benadryl tablet and voila' she ate it all up LOL! Did you check out Nu stock yet?? That stuff is a god sent! You really should check it out 
Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol that's how I'm giving them to Mya... I always feel so bad tho, lol. I checked out the Nu-Stock... and it says it won't ship out until Aug 15... 

EDIT: Found the Camera!!


DSCN1467 by BlazerChick, on Flickr


DSCN1470 by BlazerChick, on Flickr

Definitely looking better!! I love you guys for helping me!! I kinda wish it was colder out so I could get a blanket thingy for her to cover up the missing hair, lol

EDIT #2: Found some Baytril, which is an antibiotic, there's still a vial of another antibiotic somewhere. Oh and I put the Benadryl in her food... it worked! No more shoving it down her throat! lol


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier... just ordered the Cephalexin... or however you spell it, from Amazon.com. lol. I can also get the Nu-Stock there, but I'll hold off on that until Hubby's paycheck comes.

Just took some pictures of her and I'm waiting for them to upload. It looks 10 times better!


DSCN1489 by BlazerChick, on Flickr


DSCN1486 by BlazerChick, on Flickr


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Chevy you need to give the dog 1000mg of Cephelixhan per day for 30 days. You need to keep the dog on the benedryl 1 full tab 2-3 times a day. You need to buy this follicular flushing shampoo called Pyoben bath your dog every 3-4 days for one month solid. You need to get some Capstar and a single dose of Advantage which will last for 30 days make sure you bath the dog first then apply the Advantage do not bath her again for a few days after you put the flea medication on her the capstar will kill any adult fleas within 30 minutes of giving one dose. If you follow this for one full month the problem will be resolved.

Pyoben






You need to put on gloves and apply this straight down the dogs back and down the tail you will watch every flea come right off an old dogger taught me this trick it works and I did it with AVA. Permethrin is found in Vectra 3D it will do the job and it's safe.

This is how you mix it ....

the mix is 4 oz. of permethrin in to 20oz. of mineral oil in a spray bottle (makes a 2.5% mix based on the 9.1% strength of the permethrin). Using it as a water based is the reason the products do not work for any length of time. going to an oil-based spray will allow it to last much longer.

Here is the mineral oil

Amazon.com: Mineral Oil, 1 Gal: Home Improvement

You can use this as a ongoing months prevention for fleas as well


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

The Cephalexin is in the mailbox... but I can't walk down there with a baby and two dogs lol. So it will have to wait til the hubs gets home. She is looking much better. I haven't seen any fleas on either dog and Mya is started to itch less and its started to clear up. It definitely looks like it was just an allergy and nothing contagious because Akasha hasn't picked up any of the symptoms. I even think the hair is starting to grow back, she's got much longer coarser hair along her back and apparently that grows a lot better than the short hair on the rest of her body.

I know I've said it like 5 times already... but thanks so much!


----------

